# Help Me Choose a Car!



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey all,

So I'm all grown up now and I want to get a car. There are a number of reasons for this, mainly because I feel bad about my friends usually having to drive on our weekend trips since my parents need the car on Sundays more often than not. But there's also the freedom of having my own shit and is another life milestone (I'm in my mid-20s). Here's what I'm looking for in a car:

1. Fun to drive; something that can at least sort of haul ass when I want it to.
2. Preferably a 4-wheel drive, or at least a car that can handle potentially sketch driving conditions.
3. Decent amount of trunk space, at least a 50/50 backseat.
4. I'd like to avoid SUVs and trucks and stick to sedans or hatchbacks.
5. Semi-decent gas mileage.

I'm looking to keep it in below $40k; below are some of the ones I've looked at and the pros and cons.

1. Subaru Impreza WRX - It's got pretty much everything I'm looking for in the above and the price is right. Realistically, I'd pull the trigger on this one. Only issue is that it only comes in manual transmission. Not a huge issue, but not many of my friends can drive stick and if I get tired I'd be shit out of luck.
2. Volkswagen GTI - Better gas mileage but the fun factor suffers. Another hatchback with decent trunk space, but the seats apparently don't fold completely flat and not much storage up front for accessories (phones, keys, etc.).
3. Mini Cooper - I just like the retro look of the car. Otherwise it's weaker than the other two, though it looks like the Clubman has more cargo space.

What do you guys take on your weekend trips and what cars can you recommend based on what I'm looking for and what I've already checked out?

Thanks!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:icon_scratch: 40k....well I think you should consider spending a little more


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmmm, well I wanted to set a price cap before people suggest cars way out of my somewhat flexible price range.

Assuming that it's not a factor, what would you suggest I take a look at?


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Of your list, I would definitely pick the WRX. I've owned one and they are great cars. 

In your budget though, you could probably even start looking at some Audis. I always hear great things about them in the snow and they certainly seem like nice cars. I've never personally driven one though.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm incredibly biased towards the WRX. Take this with a grain of salt, but I've *heard* the Mini Cooper's have reliability issues with starting during the winter. <-- Just what I've heard though. And I can't say too much about the VW. If you're willing to buy used, Subaru made an auto version of the WRX in 08 and 09. Perhaps that is something for you to consider.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

onefutui2e said:


> Hmmm, well I wanted to set a price cap before people suggest cars way out of my somewhat flexible price range.
> 
> Assuming that it's not a factor, what would you suggest I take a look at?


fuck i would never spend that much on a vehicle that is going to get mud, snow, salted...potential to get hit by some douche snow driver, slamed in to a snow bank, dinged and scraped by boards and skis....and....

I'd drive some reliable old pos tercel sr5 or old toy with a 22r and spend some of the budget on a heli/cat trip.

as for the fun factor...get a pos vw camper van and have a snow bunny harem

wrx is cool and all but really only fits 3 at the most comfortably with all the gear...and since you are a relatively inexperienced driver...you'll wreck the damm thing in relatively short order


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

With a $40k cap I would go with a certified B8 (2010 or newer) Audi S4 hands down. The cars are real solid, fast, classy, quattro awd, all the features you'd want, the S-tronic 7 speed transmission is the shit, body is galvanized and there's a 10 year warranty against corrosion, there's plenty of mods available if you want to go that route but the car is still great out of the box and it gets 28 mpg highway. There are several certified ones available around the country for just under $40k.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

WRX, bro!!!


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

S4Shredr said:


> With a $40k cap I would go with a certified B8 (2010 or newer) Audi S4 hands down. The cars are real solid, fast, classy, quattro awd, all the features you'd want, the S-tronic 7 speed transmission is the shit, body is galvanized and there's a 10 year warranty against corrosion, there's plenty of mods available if you want to go that route but the car is still great out of the box and it gets 28 mpg highway. There are several certified ones available around the country for just under $40k.


only get an Audi if you want the best all wheel drive around, but you'll also spend as much time fixing an Audi as you do driving one.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> fuck i would never spend that much on a vehicle that is going to get mud, snow, salted...potential to get hit by some douche snow driver, slamed in to a snow bank, dinged and scraped by boards and skis....and....
> 
> I'd drive some reliable old pos tercel sr5 or old toy with a 22r and spend some of the budget on a heli/cat trip.
> 
> ...


Well, I think with sedans I'm resigning myself to fitting in 3 at most regardless of anything I get. There's always the option of getting a roof rack, which expands my options tremendously. As for cost, well, it's also going to be my everyday car, so why not? I'd like to not touch the $40k ceiling, but again, that was just an arbitrary cap I set so that I don't get people who recommend ridiculously priced cars.

As for experience, I have about 7 years of driving experience at about 10k miles per year, which is a significant amount of driving for someone living in NYC (keep in mind I'm only 26). Plus, with some exceptions I'd much rather drive in the middle of a snowstorm out on the road than through the streets of Manhattan (pedestrian traffic lights are treated as suggestions more than laws, and there are A LOT of pedestrians). So I wouldn't worry too much about that part.

Seems like the WRX is worth a good, hard look. Thanks for the tips, boarderholic. Stickz, I heard the same thing about Audis unfortunately, but when they work they are incredibly fun to drive! I would love it if anyone has ever had experience driving a GTI.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

150 K on my 06 WRX and not a glitch. Having the Turbo is fun, but you get the best bang for your bucks with the non turbo version.
That said I would get another WRX if it was me  I would love a hybrid version for commuting.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm with wrath, $40k on a car is a big waste of money. Cars are money pits. Unless you're just pouring with money, look at the regular impreza instead of the WRX. Sorry but I've owned many a turbo car and you don't get better mileage, you drive like more of an ass and burn through the gas.

I think $10k on a used car/truck is a much better option. Get some used toyota with 100,000 km on it and drive the shit out of the thing. Sell it a few years later for $6k and move on to the next one (or keep driving it forever).

A $40k car will always be worth less than what you owe on it. Sound like fun? Nope.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have an 04 STI which is my daily and ski car (40+ days/year). I think the WRX is probably the best value for practical performance out there. You may get tired of the stick in heavy traffic put it's a plus for mountain driving. 

The current WRX is as fast as the STI, however if a 6 speed, brembos, and a driver controlled differential (DCCD) are worth the extra money to you, consider the STI, it'll still be within your pricepoint. Either car will be fun to drive, carry all your friends, and with a few mods beat about anything on the road.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

onefutui2e said:


> Well, I think with sedans I'm resigning myself to fitting in 3 at most regardless of anything I get. There's always the option of getting a roof rack, which expands my options tremendously. As for cost, well, it's also going to be my everyday car, so why not? I'd like to not touch the $40k ceiling, but again, that was just an arbitrary cap I set so that I don't get people who recommend ridiculously priced cars.
> 
> As for experience, I have about 7 years of driving experience at about 10k miles per year, which is a significant amount of driving for someone living in NYC (keep in mind I'm only 26). Plus, with some exceptions I'd much rather drive in the middle of a snowstorm out on the road than through the streets of Manhattan (pedestrian traffic lights are treated as suggestions more than laws, and there are A LOT of pedestrians). So I wouldn't worry too much about that part.
> 
> Seems like the WRX is worth a good, hard look. Thanks for the tips, boarderholic. Stickz, I heard the same thing about Audis unfortunately, but when they work they are incredibly fun to drive! I would love it if anyone has ever had experience driving a GTI.


I've driven a GTI a few times, they are fast, fun, handle great, but same issue with the Audi. they break down WAY too much.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Any vehicle Mfg that thinks burning 2qts of oil every 1500 miles is not worth looking at IMO.

I had a jetta and an audi A4 that both did this and both times VW/Audi warranty stated that this is acceptable.


I would never own another vehicle in their lines.

Id go Subaru or infinity G35 X.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I'm with wrath, $40k on a car is a big waste of money. Cars are money pits. Unless you're just pouring with money, look at the regular impreza instead of the WRX. Sorry but I've owned many a turbo car and you don't get better mileage, you drive like more of an ass and burn through the gas.
> 
> I think $10k on a used car/truck is a much better option. Get some used toyota with 100,000 km on it and drive the shit out of the thing. Sell it a few years later for $6k and move on to the next one (or keep driving it forever).
> 
> A $40k car will always be worth less than what you owe on it. Sound like fun? Nope.


I'm not really interested in an economics lesson, no offense intended. As I've pointed out twice thus far, $40k is an arbitrary cap. All the options I listed are WELL under that number. I get the spirit of what you and wrath are saying: Go for a used cheap POS that I can drive into the ground and toss away without a second thought. And I agree as I understand buying new cars is a sucker's game. And perhaps I'm over-thinking it and common sense and caution will do more to help me navigate through stormy conditions than any car's features. I do appreciate your advice, but I'm getting a sense of self-righteousness from these kinds of replies (apologies if this wasn't intended).

I'll likely stick with the WRX instead of the STI, SJ10. That seems to be a bit too much car for me. I'll look into Infiniti as well.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm new here, but I'm a car/truck nut. You can get a brand new Subaru Outback for far less than $40k. It will have more space than a WRX, and I think they're still fun to drive. You could also get an Outback Sport, which to my understanding shares a lot of components with the WRX. $40k seems like a lot to spend. I agree with the previous posters, spend less than that and use the rest to go on an awesome trip.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Also, the Outback from the last few years matches Jeeps for stock ground clearance. Those newer Outbacks are ALOT of car for the money (maybe not much oomf, but so much else)


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

KansasNoob said:


> I'm new here, but I'm a car/truck nut. You can get a brand new Subaru Outback for far less than $40k. It will have more space than a WRX, and I think they're still fun to drive. You could also get an Outback Sport, which to my understanding shares a lot of components with the WRX. $40k seems like a lot to spend. I agree with the previous posters, spend less than that and use the rest to go on an awesome trip.


That's actually a really good point, however, I'm getting the impression from the OP that mods *may* be in the future, just based off of the other vehicles he listed initially. With that being said, if that is the case, then as far as I know, there are little to no mod options available for the new Outback body style. OP, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Of your list, I'd go with the Subaru. If at all possible, I'd also make it an STI hatchback. You should be able to get one of those under $40,000.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

onefutui2e said:


> I'm not really interested in an economics lesson, no offense intended. As I've pointed out twice thus far, $40k is an arbitrary cap. All the options I listed are WELL under that number. I get the spirit of what you and wrath are saying: Go for a used cheap POS that I can drive into the ground and toss away without a second thought. And I agree as I understand buying new cars is a sucker's game. And perhaps I'm over-thinking it and common sense and caution will do more to help me navigate through stormy conditions than any car's features. I do appreciate your advice, but I'm getting a sense of self-righteousness from these kinds of replies (apologies if this wasn't intended).


The trouble is you've never owned a car. A lot of people (not saying you will) tend to vastly underestimate the operating costs of a car. Also, just like a snowboard, is it really best to start with a higher end car?

Do you know the insurance costs for the three models you're looking at? Expected depreciation? Some people may disagree with me here but another good source of info is the Consumers Reports used car buying guide. Even if you're buying new, look at what previous models of those cars are like to maintain.

Like the guy who buys an R6 for his first bike, a T.Rice pro for his first board, or too much house the first time around: the lesson is start small young grasshopper! 

No self righteousness intended, just trying to help you learn from other mistakes! :yahoo:


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

+1 on a WRX or STi


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

My wife has a 3.6r Outback. Really the perfect ski car in my opinion. The H-6 is powerful and gets better mpg than my STI. My vote still goes for the WRX but for something less sporty the Outback is an incredible value. If looking used I would also add the Legacy GT wagon and the Legacy Spec B sedan.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

poutanen said:


> The trouble is you've never owned a car. A lot of people (not saying you will) tend to vastly underestimate the operating costs of a car. Also, just like a snowboard, is it really best to start with a higher end car?
> 
> Do you know the insurance costs for the three models you're looking at? Expected depreciation? Some people may disagree with me here but another good source of info is the Consumers Reports used car buying guide. Even if you're buying new, look at what previous models of those cars are like to maintain.
> 
> ...


We don't have any information about the OP's financial situation though. $40,000 might be well within reason.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> We don't have any information about the OP's financial situation though. $40,000 might be well within reason.


Fair enough... I just cringe at the thought of losing $15k in a few years to depreciation. I make a reasonable salary but I'm still a scrooge when it comes to money!

Of course all this said I'm riding a $2000+ board/binding combo so to each their own. :laugh:


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. Haven't considered the Outback but I'll definitely take a look at it. Of course, I'd rather stay as low as possible from $40,000 while retaining all those features.

And I really do appreciate your points, poutanen. I'll definitely do my research (you're looking at a guy who goes through dozens of products and weeks if not months of research before pulling the trigger to buy anything), so no worries there at all. I'll consider the things you've pointed out as well.

Not too interested in mods, but you never know. I tend to go a bit crazy at times.

Again, thanks for all of your help!


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

stickz said:


> only get an Audi if you want the best all wheel drive around, but you'll also spend as much time fixing an Audi as you do driving one.


You get a lot more with an Audi than just an excellent AWD system and they are actually quite reliable if you maintain them well. I drove my 2001 S4 to 200k miles and it never left me stranded and I recently sold it for $8.5k. That being said Audi's are higher maintenance than Subaru's, Honda's, etc. and service costs more as well. I recently bought an 2006 A4 Avant for better gas mileage and more space and have had no issues aside from a headlight bulb and exhaust clamp over the past 6 months/10k miles.

Also, onefutui2e, sounds like a Subaru is what you want. Keep in mind that the subaru and audi AWD systems are the best out there. Infiniti's don't have a true AWD system, they are rear wheel biased and only apply power to the front wheels if they start to slip. Get the car you want even if it is a little pricy, why spend 10k on a car that you don't really like or enjoy driving daily? That seems like more of a waste of money than losing 10k on depreciation for a car you really like, that sounds like money well spent to me.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm on my third Audi now (B7 A4, B8 A4, and B8.5 S4) and one thing I've decided is that I will never own a German car again without a warranty. When things are good they're good, but when things go bad they're very expensive. 

I'm also on my second Subaru (1997 Legacy Outback, 2007 WRX hatch) and I found them to be very reliable and very inexpensive to maintain.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

The more you spend on a car the less time you will spend on the mountain. Just know that going into the deal. Got to choose if you want to be flashy or functional.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

jdmccright said:


> The more you spend on a car the less time you will spend on the mountain. Just know that going into the deal. Got to choose if you want to be flashy or functional.


Not necessarily.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I've owned a Jetta GLX, which is basically a gulf with a trunk and a very peppy V6 motor. Great car to drive, tons of fun. Had to dump it for a VW SUV when my kids arrived. People love their GTI's, I'm thinking of getting one for 2nd car but more likely will get.... 

...in Canada and in the US right now you can get a Golf R, which takes it to another level and would still fit your budget. 

256 HP, 0 to 60 in 5.6 secs 

a badass little VW indeed, test drive one and I think you'll be hooked. 

As for all the 'car is a depreciating asset' curmudgeons chiming in just ignore them. If you have 2 pennies left in the world buy food with the first one and a hyacinth with the other, for your soul. Says my dead granny, wise lady. 

Golf R = hyacinth for some, maybe that's you. Just make sure it's your 2nd penny not your first and then have fun.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Vehicles are a terrible investment, please consider buying a good used vehicle. Same ones you're considering, just older. 

That said, I'm not a suburu fan.. I think a used Infiniti M35x would fit the bill perfectly. You can find an 08-10 for 15-20k with just under 100K on them.
I like Toyotas too. 

In any event I hope you find something awesome! but don't fall in the trap! Car loans are a serious waste of money, if you plan on buying a home or making a large purchase in the near future.

Edit: didn't read other posts, but I'll vouch for the Infiniti M35x. They're awesome!


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> Vehicles are a terrible investment, please consider buying a good used vehicle. Same ones you're considering, just older.
> 
> That said, I'm not a suburu fan.. I think a used Infiniti M35x would fit the bill perfectly. You can find an 08-10 for 15-20k with just under 100K on them.
> I like Toyotas too.
> ...


First off. Lamps, that was incredibly poetic. Like, seriously. Wow.

Onto the quote above:

You're absolutely right about cars being terrible investments and it's why for a long time I considered buying them new a sucker's game. I'll likely look for something used ultimately. And with regards to car loans, my intention to pay them back fairly quickly so that the interest doesn't pile up.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Stay away from vw and mini they are both a maintenance nightmare. Ive seen to many people lose money because there car clunked out. Id personally think Subaru are chick cars but there well built and a solid car. With a 40k budget get something nicer like a audi, 350z or camaro.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

onefutui2e said:


> First off. Lamps, that was incredibly poetic. Like, seriously. Wow.
> 
> Onto the quote above:
> 
> You're absolutely right about cars being terrible investments and it's why for a long time I considered buying them new a sucker's game. I'll likely look for something used ultimately. And with regards to car loans, my intention to pay them back fairly quickly so that the interest doesn't pile up.


That's why I put the edit in. Again
My girlfriend owns a Wrx and compared to my M35x it feels like a POS. But with an Infiniti you'll have to go used to stay under your cap.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

have you considered a subaru legacy? You can get those in automatic and still have subaru all wheel drive. Cheaper too


----------



## PDubz (Feb 17, 2013)

Infiniti G35/M35/M45 x For the Win! 
They're pretty expensive though so you'll have find a model a couple years old. 

I'm all for having a nice car for my daily driver and my beat up 1000 dollar Toyota 4 runner for going to the hill. But I also live in small rural area where space and low insurance rates allow that! I'm guessing that could get tricky in NYC. 
My M45 does not leave the garage if the weather is remotely crappy (and it's RWD.. haha) 

I don't think anyone is trying to bash you with the economics lessons, most of us have to deal a family member/friend who lives way out their means. It's annoying and effects not only their lives but the people they inevitably mooch off of too! My sister and her husband make 50K less than I do combined and live in nicer house, drive new cars and still the audacity to ask my folks for assistance. It's crazy! All the while my folks are broke as shit due to medical bills and living a cheaper lifestyle. 
It's hard not to spread the gospel out since it's so common.. 

Sorry for the life story, I'm bored..


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

alex12 said:


> have you considered a subaru legacy? You can get those in automatic and still have subaru all wheel drive. Cheaper too


Er... With the exception of the STi, almost all Subaru's come with an auto option. There were also a few model years that the WRX came in auto as well.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

*Tickets*

40k budget, how much should she/he budget for ticket from their first wrx or Audi considering he wants to haul ass. Tickets in LA have gotten just stupid expensive from what I'm told.


----------



## spinn3rs (Dec 31, 2011)

Audi TT quatro if you're into 2 seater sports cars (and perhaps a dog on the backseat)

Big enough trunk. to fit 2 large suitcases. If you drop the back seats you can fit even more stuff. 

If you can stretch ur budget a bit, a second hand TTS perhaps.


----------



## Dyna-O-Mike (Feb 10, 2013)

ok so since i have read though these pages, i have came to the conclusion that this is a big suburu loving forum good for them! to say stay away from VW/audi because they you'll spend a lot to fix them is crazy talk. i have owned my 2004 vw jetta 1.8t for more then 4 years now (bought used) and i drive a fair bit in both the city = Toronto ON and in the country because i live north of the city. the car is great on gas and has never failed me! here are some stats 
1.8t soild motor if you get a engine code AWP because its built a bit tougher with forged crank shaft and pistons
my car is a 5 spd so i have only done the breaks on it a few times since owning it not costing me more then a couple hundred dollars.
my car is also chipped for more power which made the boost go from 10psi to spike to 25psi and hold 20psi which makes for a fun ride! the car has been chipped since 90,000km
and car now sits at 265,000km and still pushing 20psi when need.
it has a 60/40 split back seat which makes for good room and yes you can fit 4 snowboards and 4 people in it by splitting the 40 section.
the car came with a 15 year body warranty for rust as i live on the icecoast. as well as a 150,000 or 2 year warranty bumper to bumper.
financed the car at 0.09%
insurance is great on the car as it is a sudan and not a sporty two door.
i could tell you a lot more about why you should buy a VW/Audi then why you shouldn't and the facts that no one mentions the bad parts about the suburu's. you have to remember that the motor used in a WRX is a boxster porshe style motor which was invented by porshe aka VW. 
my two cents


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Dyna-O-Mike said:


> ok so since i have read though these pages, i have came to the conclusion that this is a big suburu loving forum good for them! to say stay away from VW/audi because they you'll spend a lot to fix them is crazy talk. i have owned my 2004 vw jetta 1.8t for more then 4 years now (bought used) and i drive a fair bit in both the city = Toronto ON and in the country because i live north of the city. the car is great on gas and has never failed me! here are some stats
> 1.8t soild motor if you get a engine code AWP because its built a bit tougher with forged crank shaft and pistons
> my car is a 5 spd so i have only done the breaks on it a few times since owning it not costing me more then a couple hundred dollars.
> my car is also chipped for more power which made the boost go from 10psi to spike to 25psi and hold 20psi which makes for a fun ride! the car has been chipped since 90,000km
> ...


point and case a couple hundred for brakes gaahahahhahaha its because no one want to work on a pos vw. I can change the brakes on my ford for a 100. Wait till something else brakes youll see where im coming from.


----------



## Dyna-O-Mike (Feb 10, 2013)

gmore10 said:


> point and case a couple hundred for brakes gaahahahhahaha its because no one want to work on a pos vw. I can change the brakes on my ford for a 100. Wait till something else brakes youll see where im coming from.


yup and if i wanted to change my own brakes it would only cost me that as well and i have owned VW my whole life same with my dad as well as audi's from as early as the fox to mk2 jetta diesel's over 800,000km on them had a few of these all the way up till my 2004. there is a reason the vw golf/jetta is one of the best car ever built the tried and tested 2L motor with o2j transmission.Not to mention that there diesel cars and suvs are some of the best out there! 



 need i say more?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Dyna-O-Mike said:


>


That's a game that looks like it could get expensive.

Tell that cackling woman to hold the damn camera still so we can watch the stupid event already!


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

I would go with the Subaru. AWD or 4x4 is just the way to go if you're a boarder. I love flying by cars who are front or rear wheel drive on the way to the mountains. 

Also, the Mini Cooper is cool, I have a friend who has one, but you should be aware that I have seen her lose all traction in the simplest of snow storms, there just isn't enough weight in the thing.

Also, I would look at the Legacy from Subaru; that's what I bought. It won't haul ass like the WRX, but it's roomy and if you get the v6 it should give you enough power to do what you need it too.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

Coming from a 15 year old, i would buy an 08 wrx. Thats probably what im gonna get if ive saved up enough money when im 17.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

get a used m3 you should be able to buy one used under 40k

or i would just get the subaru impreza without thinking, solid vehicle


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

vknyvz said:


> get a used m3 you should be able to buy one used under 40k


Awesome car, but not for going snowboarding.


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

vknyvz said:


> get a used m3 you should be able to buy one used under 40k


An M3 has to be one of the worst suggestions for a vehicle to make it to the mountain. Tons of horsepower and rear wheel drive do not mix well with copious amounts of snow. If OP only wants to cruise on things well groomed, roads and resorts, an M3 might be ok but it sounds like he likes to get to the mountain when there's some fresh.


----------



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

no matter what you get, get proper winter tires for your car. i'd rather have a proper winter tire on a FWD or RWD car than a 4x4/AWD car with summer or all-season tires...

common misconception is that AWD can get you anywhere in snow. i can guarantee you that i can drive better in snow in a RWD car with snow tires than your 4x4 in all seasons... )

so on the OP's original short list, i'd go with the rex (WRX) with snow tires.

(FYI, i've owned many many cars FWD, RWD, AWD and i'm a recreational/amateur racer (autocross, track days, etc. & instructor) and currently drive a Toyota Celica All-Trac Turbo (AWD), with snow tires on them right now of course! http://ST185.325Ci.com/ )


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Toecutter said:


> Awesome car, but not for going snowboarding.





rfrich74 said:


> An M3 has to be one of the worst suggestions for a vehicle to make it to the mountain. Tons of horsepower and rear wheel drive do not mix well with copious amounts of snow. If OP only wants to cruise on things well groomed, roads and resorts, an M3 might be ok but it sounds like he likes to get to the mountain when there's some fresh.


right right, I mean M3 is 1 car I love truly and it's superb, maybe not be best for mountains but at the end when summer comes you're gonna stuck with whatever you have, also I would feel horrified to scratch that thing with a board lol

no no seriously if I was out on the market for a car around $40k without thinking I'd get Impreza WRX, I test drove that thing once, OMG! One of my friends has the normal impreza (no wrx) still solid car


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the Subaru will be the way to go, followed by Volkswagen, then maybe Infiniti. Thanks for all the help, everyone! I'm definitely in no rush to buy one; after all, snowboarding season is just about finishing up out east here.

charles, thanks for the heads up on the Mini Cooper. Regarding tickets, my plan isn't to blast 100+ on the highway (except on rare occasions), but I'd like something that doesn't feel like I'm struggling to get anything from.

M3 is definitely not what I'm looking for, as sweet as it would be to own one. rfrich74 is right, I'm looking for something that I can take up to the resorts after a nice snowstorm where the roads might not be fully plowed, but also something that's good/fun enough for everyday driving as well.

herjazz, how about snow chains (I understand not all places allow it)? Space is at somewhat at a premium in my garage right now and I don't know if I can stash an extra set of tires.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

herjazz said:


> (FYI, i've owned many many cars FWD, RWD, AWD and i'm a recreational/amateur racer (autocross, track days, etc. & instructor) and currently drive a Toyota Celica All-Trac Turbo (AWD), with snow tires on them right now of course! st185.325ci.com )


Gotta love the All-Trac! There are a few guys here running around in ST205 GT4s, but I really don't want a right hand driver. I've got a '77 RA29 I'm turning into an auto-xer right now! Nothing like starting with a 2300 pound car. :yahoo:


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

onefutui2e said:


> I think the Subaru will be the way to go, followed by Volkswagen, then maybe Infiniti. Thanks for all the help, everyone! I'm definitely in no rush to buy one; after all, snowboarding season is just about finishing up out east here.
> 
> charles, thanks for the heads up on the Mini Cooper. Regarding tickets, my plan isn't to blast 100+ on the highway (except on rare occasions), but I'd like something that doesn't feel like I'm struggling to get anything from.
> 
> ...


where do you live btw, east? new york?

dude i have been debating to get a car but damn is troublesome to have a car in this beautiful* city of new york. I owned 2 cars before everytime i said to myself this is the last time...

* not so much


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

onefutui2e said:


> herjazz, how about snow chains (I understand not all places allow it)? Space is at somewhat at a premium in my garage right now and I don't know if I can stash an extra set of tires.


Tire selection is worthy of an entire thread all by itself, but if you can only have one set of tires and you expect to encounter snow and ice at least a few times per year, then I would purchase a set of performance-winter tires or an all season tire that's designed for light snow such as one of these:

Continental*ExtremeContact DWS

Dunlop Winter / Snow Tires


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

charles_r_cox said:


> I would go with the Subaru. AWD or 4x4 is just the way to go if you're a boarder. I love flying by cars who are front or rear wheel drive on the way to the mountains.


Be careful with that mentality... Just because you have awd doesn't make you invincible. It helps you get traction better/quicker, but at the day, it won't make you stop any better, or make you a better driver.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Obviously, this is little late. I second your opinion with the Subaru. My boyfriend and I just bought a Crosstrek CVT Subaru and we love it. We factory ordered it so it is just the way we like it. If you can do that I would suggest it. It's a thousand dollars to secure the car and a little longer wait to it to all be assembled but its the best way to get exactly what you want. When you go to pick it up the car is just there. Buying the subaru was by far the best car buying experiences of my life and I have owned a ton of cars. Their customer service is the greatest and I now know why Subaru owner own Subaru's for life. Wow I sound like a fan girl:laugh: oh well. Happy buying!!!


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

omg

2013 Subaru BRZ: Real-World Review - AutoTrader.com


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

vknyvz said:


> omg
> 
> 2013 Subaru BRZ: Real-World Review - AutoTrader.com


Yeah, that's the Toyota GT86/FT86, Scion FRS, Subaru BRZ. It was a joint collaboration. Subaru engine, Toyota direct injection, Toyota chassis/body.

I WANT ONE BAD. But I'd probably get the Scion version and rebadge it as a Toyota (the Toy isn't available in North America). They turn my head every time I see one, and a $25k car hasn't done that for me in a LONG time. I'm going to wait a couple years until I can buy one for $10k and then turn it into a weekend toy/auto cross machine!!! :yahoo:

There's one retarded comment in the article: "At $26,000, the only other cars that handle even remotely as well as are the Mazda Miata, MINI Cooper S and the Scion FR-S." The FR-S doesn't handle remotely as well as the BRZ, it handles EXACTLY THE SAME as the BRZ. It's the SAME FUCKING CAR! In fact because the Scion has less creature comforts, it's likely lighter, and likely handles better!


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, that's the Toyota GT86/FT86, Scion FRS, Subaru BRZ. It was a joint collaboration. Subaru engine, Toyota direct injection, Toyota chassis/body.
> 
> I WANT ONE BAD. But I'd probably get the Scion version and rebadge it as a Toyota (the Toy isn't available in North America). They turn my head every time I see one, and a $25k car hasn't done that for me in a LONG time. I'm going to wait a couple years until I can buy one for $10k and then turn it into a weekend toy/auto cross machine!!! :yahoo:
> 
> There's one retarded comment in the article: "At $26,000, the only other cars that handle even remotely as well as are the Mazda Miata, MINI Cooper S and the Scion FR-S." The FR-S doesn't handle remotely as well as the BRZ, it handles EXACTLY THE SAME as the BRZ. It's the SAME FUCKING CAR! In fact because the Scion has less creature comforts, it's likely lighter, and likely handles better!


yea while i respect for toyota, i'd def get the BRZ, i heard that they have been making these two models together,

man i just can't justify spending more than 15k for a car.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

poutanen said:


> There's one retarded comment in the article: "At $26,000, the only other cars that handle even remotely as well as are the Mazda Miata, MINI Cooper S and the Scion FR-S." The FR-S doesn't handle remotely as well as the BRZ, it handles EXACTLY THE SAME as the BRZ. It's the SAME FUCKING CAR! In fact because the Scion has less creature comforts, it's likely lighter, and likely handles better!


That's interesting you mention that. I was watching Top Gear last week, and it was mentioned that even though the BRZ/FR-S was a collab project, the suspension is in fact a little bit different between each model.


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

herjazz said:


> common misconception is that AWD can get you anywhere in snow. *i can guarantee you that i can drive better in snow in a RWD car with snow tires than your 4x4 in all seasons*... )


Challenge accepted. Where do we meet? 



vknyvz said:


> man i just can't justify spending more than 15k for a car.


Once you do it, it's very easily justifiable.



poutanen said:


> Yeah, that's the Toyota GT86/FT86, Scion FRS, Subaru BRZ. It was a joint collaboration. Subaru engine, Toyota direct injection, Toyota chassis/body.
> 
> I WANT ONE BAD. But I'd probably get the Scion version and rebadge it as a Toyota (the Toy isn't available in North America). They turn my head every time I see one, and a $25k car hasn't done that for me in a LONG time. I'm going to wait a couple years until I can buy one for $10k and then turn it into a weekend toy/auto cross machine!!! :yahoo:


Definitely caught my eye a bit too. I think I'd hold off for a year or two just to let the aftermarket options develop a bit. It's a pretty light car but still seems a bit underpowered for what they could've(aka:what I wish they did) done.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

boarderaholic said:


> That's interesting you mention that. I was watching Top Gear last week, and it was mentioned that even though the BRZ/FR-S was a collab project, the suspension is in fact a little bit different between each model.


My bad! Fun All Around

So it sounds like the Scion/Toyota arguably handles BETTER! Unless understeer is your thing, I'd prefer the snappier balance of the Scion.



goalieman24 said:


> Definitely caught my eye a bit too. I think I'd hold off for a year or two just to let the aftermarket options develop a bit. It's a pretty light car but still seems a bit underpowered for what they could've(aka:what I wish they did) done.


Yeah, but look at history of Toyota turbo models. Celica? Gone. MR-2? Gone. Supra? Gone... Toyota produced some amazing cars in the 90's with tons of power, and for some reason they didn't sell well. I think the aftermarket will take car of this car very well though. It's one of the more hyped cars I've seen lately, and deservedly so. It's light, front engine, rear drive, and not expensive. Win! :yahoo:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Besides RCE, who else has made after market parts for the BRZ/FR-S? I know Crawford made a turbo-ed BRZ, but some dimwit had to crash his McLaren into it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

boarderaholic said:


> Besides RCE, who else has made after market parts for the BRZ/FR-S? I know Crawford made a turbo-ed BRZ, but some dimwit had to crash his McLaren into it.


HKS makes a supercharger, but I can't stand centrifugal blowers. They're the worst of both worlds intsead of the other way around!

Scion FR-S Supercharger Kit by HKS Shows Impressive Gains – Video | AutoGuide.com News

These guys make a positive displacement supercharger for the car. They call it a twin screw, but I wonder if they mean an eaton style charger instead of a proper lysholm blower? If it's a lysholm kit that will be a very potent system! Lysholms can make tons of boost without making crazy heat like an eaton blower will.

Innovate Motorsports Supercharger Kit: Scion FR-S 2013

TRD will undoubtedly release at least the basic stuff (body kits, springs/struts, rims, brakes)

Forbidden Fruit: Toyota GT 86 TRD

The main thing is that the formula for this car is right on. Look at how big the tuner market is for the 240 SX/Silvia. It's a very similar car in design and proportions. Rear drive, front engine, light, etc. I think we'll see a lot from this car as time passes. Give it a couple more years for warranties to expire, that's when the real work starts happening!

The fastest modded Supra's were likely running 12+ years after the car first came out!


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

vknyvz said:


> omg
> 
> 2013 Subaru BRZ: Real-World Review - AutoTrader.com


god that is fucking hideous


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

hey guys aside spending a 40k car, consider living in the city, what would you pick up, surely a used car 

i've been eying scion tc for quite some time, like 2010 or something what you guys think?


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

vknyvz said:


> hey guys aside spending a 40k car, consider living in the city, what would you pick up, surely a used car
> 
> i've been eying scion tc for quite some time, like 2010 or something what you guys think?


Used anything is the way to go. In that range of car you might want to look at the Hyundai Elantra. Better gas mileage and probably more reliable.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> god that is fucking hideous


Yeah it's real ugly! 










Remeber this thing's rear wheel drive. It's not like 99% of these "sporty cars" that are FWD grocery getters with wings. Anywho, I guess not everyone likes this kind of body.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah it's real ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's prolly driving a saturn or oldmobile


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

vknyvz said:


> he's prolly driving a saturn or oldmobile


Probably thinks this is ugly too!!! (why did you have to make it $375k Toyota?!? I would have bought one if it was a little cheaper! Say 75% off??? )


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't care what anyone else says, the LFA IS ugly!!


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

vknyvz said:


> he's prolly driving a saturn or oldmobile


currently rollin in a f150 soon to be 350z with twin turbos


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

If it makes more sense to your current financial situation then by all means buy a used car, but being the first owner of a sweet new car that has only a few miles on the odometer is an ambrosial experience that every "car guy" deserves to experience at least once in his life. Everything is fresh without rattles or squeaks, the contact surfaces have their original feel, the seats don't have any sort of compression from the previous owner, and everything looks and smells brand-new. There's also the satisfaction in knowing that if/when any issues pop up, it's covered by warranty and all you have to do is drop it off along with the keys.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I've owned plenty of snowboarding rigs, starting with a '83 Civic wagon, pathfinder, subaru wagon, Tundra, Sequoia and by far my favorite, my '05 4x4 Honda Element, tons of room, plenty of power, super stable in snow, avg mileage. The Honda Crosstour allwheel drive are sweet, 280hp V6, 20-25 MPG, most people dont like them, but I think they're pretty cool, not as cool as my Element, but close


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Lamps said:


> I've owned a Jetta GLX, which is basically a gulf with a trunk and a very peppy V6 motor. Great car to drive, tons of fun. Had to dump it for a VW SUV when my kids arrived. People love their GTI's, I'm thinking of getting one for 2nd car but more likely will get....
> 
> ...in Canada and in the US right now you can get a Golf R, which takes it to another level and would still fit your budget.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah on the Golf R. I've had mine a year now. It's a beast in the snow and good for anything we get out east. Haldex is a middle of the road AWD system (Quattro>Subaru>Haldex>many others.) For what it is worth, I drove my moms Audi A6 with snow tires right after my R with all seasons in a 6 inch storm, and while the weight of the A6 helped, my car handled almost as well. The ride height is a little low, but it has yet to be a problem for me and I've driven in more than a couple storms. The Golf R is certainly my hyacinth. I got a VW family deal (my dad is a huge Audi fan) and paid invoice. With the money I saved, I bought an APR flash, intake and a couple other goodies, and she is putting out 320 HP w/similar TQ numbers and I can still get 32 mpg while highway cruising at 68 mph. I'll be stage 2+ in a few weeks after I get my clutch and exhaust installed. High 300s at the crank. I really wouldn't want anything more powerful than that, it is already so friggin fast. It is definitely a drivers car, not some grand touring thing, but if left stock, you will get beat by WRXs and EVOs. The interior is where it is at with this car. It is a sleeper for sure. All the boy racer fun in a ride you can still be somewhat classy with. Perfect compromise IMO. The bucket seats are the most comfortable I've ever been in, and I do a 9 hour drive from Philly to Maine at least 4 times a year. I put a whispbar rack on top for snowboards, so it is super quiet and low profile. Now I can throw 4 boards, GF, 2 dogs and the rest of my equipment/clothes in the hatch and rip up to Maine faster than anyone I know. Anyone who claims it is too expensive compared to a GTI has not looked at the numbers. Fully loaded GTI = 32,000. Fully loaded R = 35,000. That is 3ish grand for AWD, stiffer suspension, 54 more HP (bigger turbo), and stronger (forged) engine internals that are safer to mod to big numbers.
Car has been in all conditions and held up amazing so far. No warranty issues to date.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

If youre going with subaru but want a little more room, look into a forester xt. They're still plenty fun to drive too.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

gmore10 said:


> currently rollin in a f150 soon to be 350z with twin turbos


man 350z is really small, one of my friends had it, no longer in contact with that dude but that car is really small bucket seats and all, how you gonna fit bikes etc. yet alone boards...



Toecutter said:


> If it makes more sense to your current financial situation then by all means buy a used car, but being the first owner of a sweet new car that has only a few miles on the odometer is an ambrosial experience that every "car guy" deserves to experience at least once in his life. Everything is fresh without rattles or squeaks, the contact surfaces have their original feel, the seats don't have any sort of compression from the previous owner, and everything looks and smells brand-new. There's also the satisfaction in knowing that if/when any issues pop up, it's covered by warranty and all you have to do is drop it off along with the keys.


oooh yea i know dude, i only had two cars and yes owning a brand new vehicle is a thing but living in new york city, parking that brand new shiny thing on the street just doesn't appeal to me yet.... yea you can rent a garage but then it would be half of my rent. I am keeping that when I move to west coast, (if i ever)



BigmountainVMD said:


> Hell yeah on the Golf R. I've had mine a year now. It's a beast in the snow and good for anything we get out east. Haldex is a middle of the road AWD system (Quattro>Subaru>Haldex>many others.)


you don't even have to say man, I am absolutely in luv with this german beauty too but with a 30k price tag, it's just too much for a car, GTI or R golfs are beautiful, I heard many bad things about parts too like they being overly expensive


----------



## Lagonda (Feb 26, 2013)

*Car Man*

I've owned way more than my fair share of cars from shitty old minis (I mean the old ones, yes I am that frickin old!) to Aston Martins and Ferraris.

Even today, 40k buys alot of car. One guy mentioned certifed used, great idea, many come with a better than standard warranty! Another mentioned not spending 40K, another great idea! unless you know your shit, cars will loose you lots of money.

I own a certified Porsche Cayenne S, yes its an SUV, but it hauls ass handles amazingly, is built like a tank, and is a great snow car. I bought it 2 years ago, E bay, 1 owner, 45k miles, perfect, $26k Inc 19 inch rims, set of snow tires, custom factory Porsche exhaust and wood trim.
I also own a certified 1 pre owner (100k warranty) BMW 328Xi wagon. Not the build quality of the Porsche but a nice car and great to drive. Bought that in 08, its an 07, had 7k miles, picked up in Boulder form the dealer for $34k (Research, Negotiate, Don,t get emotional)

Subaru WRX is hard to beat though, one of my favorite all round cars.... Audi used to be, way over priced fore the quality but about the same as BMW.

Just don't spend more than you need to, wait unitl you have cash, if you are borrowing money, you are spending too much!!! Buy a turd and deal with it. I've had the most fun in cars I didn't give a shit about.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

seant46 said:


> If youre going with subaru but want a little more room, look into a forester xt. They're still plenty fun to drive too.


How did I forget that suggestion... I own one!! 

It's honestly a fun car though. I have a couple light mods (Front and rear sways and a Cobb AP) and don't regret that decision at all. Size was also the primary reason I chose to sell my 08 Impreza hatch and get this.


----------



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Gotta love the All-Trac! There are a few guys here running around in ST205 GT4s, but I really don't want a right hand driver. I've got a '77 RA29 I'm turning into an auto-xer right now! Nothing like starting with a 2300 pound car. :yahoo:


wow this is such an active topic, lol...! cool, a real old-school toyota/celica fan ) RA29's are so cool-- love the classic fastback style-- appeals to oldschool american muscle car lovers and import fans alike...  didn't realize anyone here would know what a gt-four is, haha. best part about my car is no one gives it another look unless you truly know what that car is (WRC fans, toyota fans, etc.) and when they do, they go bonkers when they see my car. i've had fedex drivers, bouncers, random people on the street approach me and ask, "is that a *real* gt-four? wow..."

anyways, this is a given, but don't spend more than you can afford. i just assumed the OP had money saved up to get a car in his budget range. my first car that i bought with my measly first job pay was a used 80s Buick FWD Century, and i'm a car guy, but sometimes you gotta get what you gotta get... best car i've ever driven/owned was my 2007 Lotus Exige S, which was the last new car i bought before i trimmed down since i live in manhattan (NYC) now. definitely NOT a snow/practical car lol...

as for the OP, snow chains are not the same as real dedicated snow tires. it'll maybe get you out of a spot in a pinch, but you can't exactly drive with chains on the highway...! i'm trying studded winter tires this winter and it's okay on the highway minus the noise. awesome in ice...


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

If you're buying new, wait till the new WRX comes out. Apparently they will no longer be basing it on the impreza platform but will instead make the WRX/STI its own independent model. I would hate to buy a new impreza WRX only to see a brand new re-designed super awesome WRX come out for the same money next year. That said, no guarantee it will be super awesome but still, nothing to lose by waiting. You said you're not in a rush though so that's good.

In the meantime you should also research and confidently cross these comparable vehicles off your list:
- Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution (shocked no one has really mentioned this yet)
- Ford Focus ST (not an AWD to my knowledge, but said to replace the EVO, and Ken Block left subaru for this, not sure that really says much but w/e..)

Also, I know you said you're only into sedans but at the price range maybe glance at the Wrangler Rubicon (since wranglers have a strong re-sell value), Toyota FJ, and Toyota Tacoma TRD just to be absolutely sure an SUV won't be sufficient.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

For me the best is my Silverado. It rides great, 18mpg highway, and looks good. Mine is Z71, but that doesn't really matter since I changed the shocks to Bilstiens. I tow some so a car isn't an option as an only vehicle. 

If I had money for another vehicle, though, it would definitely be an Outback Sport.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

boarderaholic said:


> How did I forget that suggestion... I own one!!
> 
> It's honestly a fun car though. I have a couple light mods (Front and rear sways and a Cobb AP) and don't regret that decision at all. Size was also the primary reason I chose to sell my 08 Impreza hatch and get this.


Haha, yeah in my opinion its one sweet ride! The xt model still has some good pep to it. My friend has one so I got to take it for a little drive, and I'll probably buy one someday but I dont need awd where I live now really.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

herjazz said:


> wow this is such an active topic, lol...! cool, a real old-school toyota/celica fan ) RA29's are so cool-- love the classic fastback style-- appeals to oldschool american muscle car lovers and import fans alike...  didn't realize anyone here would know what a gt-four is, haha. best part about my car is no one gives it another look unless you truly know what that car is (WRC fans, toyota fans, etc.) and when they do, they go bonkers when they see my car. i've had fedex drivers, bouncers, random people on the street approach me and ask, "is that a *real* gt-four? wow..."


Yeah! I've owned, in this order:

1982 Celica GT-S (solid rear axle, carbed, supra 14x7 rims and fender flares)

1978 Celica coupe (we called it the ugly car)

1985 MR2 (had it in high school, it started my love affair with mid-engines!)

1989 MR2 Supercharged (I remember a guy walking up to me at a gas station 
and said "how is it supercharged?" I said "it has a supercharger... :blink:"

1985 Supra (with a 6M-GE engine thrown in)

1987 MR2 Hardtop (was going to turn this into a track car but parted it out instead)

1987 Camry (beater, bought it for $300 to use for a couple weeks cause it was cheaper than renting a car, it ended up lasting for a while longer!)

1992 Camry 4-cyl (did 455,000 km with this car)

1992 Lexus SC400 (had 350,xxx km and was running high 14's )

1991 MR2 Turbo (w/ LOTS of upgrades, was pulling 290 HP and TQ at the wheels on the dyno @ 18 psi) fastest car I've ever owned by far

1977 Celica GT liftback (mustang back), bought for $500 in running condition with sidedraft carbs, been fixing it up with rockauto.com parts, and a princess auto welder!


I would love to own an Elise or Exige! Something about a purpose built little racer, with a long lasting Toyota engine in it makes me happy. :yahoo: Wonder if I could get a roof rack on an Exige?!?


----------



## meganfm (Feb 28, 2013)

If you want to be able to haul gear, don't even bother with the Mini. I looked at one when I was searching for a new car, and there is no way you could fit gear inside of it (unless you wanted it coming up to your dash). I ended up getting a Kia Soul, which I know isn't a cool guy's car, and it's not super powerful (although I got the base model with a smaller engine because of budget), but I see lots parked up in Whistler and hear it does fine in the snow.

If you want to keep the cost down, the Scion tC is a good choice (not AWD though). My boyfriend had one for a few years, pretty sporty looking coupe, good engine for the price point, and had way more headroom in the back seats than my friend's Audi A5 (I'm 5ft10 and had to sit with my ear against my shoulder the entire time). Plus even though it's a coupe the trunk is like a hatchback which gives you more room to pile stuff in.


----------



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah! I've owned, in this order:
> list of really cool cars


lol a kindred spirit  my second favorite car of all time was my '86 AW11, about 90% of the car that the Exige was, but for like 5% of the cost... i'm thinking about buying it back from the current owner that i sold it to as he's selling it this season. i need a real autocross car for cheap and that was the best bang for the buck... i also had a '91 SW20 hardtop... you on mr2oc? i'm hardly there any more, but i make the yearly Ontario meet/trackday (CMR2E), maybe i'll catch you there~


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

herjazz said:


> you on mr2oc? i'm hardly there any more, but i make the yearly Ontario meet/trackday (CMR2E), maybe i'll catch you there~


Yeah one reason I sold the SW22 was it was just too much car for me. Had an AEM standalone EFI, Disco Potato turbo, RMR intake manifold, supra fuel pump, a wacked one off A2W intercooler setup. Felt like I was riding a jet most of the time!

The RA29 is just nice and simple. Makes working on it way more fun! I'm debating about what engine to throw in it. Don't want anything too crazy. I was originally thinking about a 1UZ-FE or 7M-GTE, but that'll be too costly and they're too heavy. I was thinking about building a 20/22R hybrid, and using the existing 20R head/manifold/sidedrafts that I've got!

I used to be pretty active in the Ontario MR2 club, and semi-active in MR2OC, still have my profiles there (screen name is the same on all forums!). But now I'm sort of out of the car forums. I was REALLY active in the old celica club before internet forums were invented!!! We had an e-mail group that went out to everybody! :blink: Hilarious stuff!

Damn it now I want to work on my car. :dizzy:


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

A lot of Audi talk on this thread, and for good reason, they're badass! Just ordered an allroad, which would definitely meet all your requirements. However, on the lower end, we also have a '06 VW Golf/Rabbit/GTI (all the same) and have not had a single problem. Front wheel drive, good in snow, economical, lots of room, have a Thule roof rack for the boards, bikes, etc…in addition we have an '06 BMW X3, which would also exceed your needs. Your could find a late model under 30k miles, for well under 40Gs. 

Good luck, Hope you're happy with whatever you decide on!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

ItAlpsRdr said:


> A lot of Audi talk on this thread, and for good reason, they're badass! Just ordered an allroad, which would definitely meet all your requirements. However, on the lower end, we also have a '06 VW Golf/Rabbit/GTI (all the same) and have not had a single problem. Front wheel drive, good in snow, economical, lots of room, have a Thule roof rack for the boards, bikes, etc…in addition we have an '06 BMW X3, which would also exceed your needs. Your could find a late model under 30k miles, for well under 40Gs.
> 
> Good luck, Hope you're happy with whatever you decide on!


There has been a lot of talk about expensive part replacements, but I think if you care about your car and keep up on the maintenance, there are few issues. Especially in the VW world (not so much Audi), there are so many aftermarket options that (again through the forums) you can get in on group buys for products at vastly reduced costs. I joined VWvortex so I could learn everything I could about my car a year before I made the purchase and it has been invaluable for keeping tabs on things that can possibly go awry, which EVERY car will have if you are keeping up with it online. The only issue I've had is a slipping clutch in my Golf R, and that is because it is putting out almost 80 more HP than the clutch was intended to support. There were a few threads on clutch failures after power upgrades, I showed my dealer's service manager those threads and he spoke to VW corporate and the are PAYING FOR MY AFTERMARKET CLUTCH! You really couldn't ask for more from a dealer. I think if you walked into a Subaru or Honda dealer after you added power mods to the engine, they would laugh at you if you asked them to help pay for a stronger clutch.


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

If you can drive stick, each if those 3 should be gotten in a stick anyway. I drive a 08 wrx hatch and couldn't be happier. Bought it last year(jan) with 23k miles for 20 off the lot. Under 40k you should absolutely look into the Sti. Better handling and you get the indestructible 6spd( for the most part indestructible.)

If the subie doesn't treat you right, the mini countryman is my next choice. 

Either that or for under 40k look at some Beamer hatches. Also I think the Lexus c200 hatch is damn sexy. And I think it's under 40k. Hybrid also


----------

